# paraplegic mma fighting partner WANTED!



## f13tch (Dec 10, 2011)

im disabled and do a little bit of floor work(just a beginer at the moment!), im looking for another disabled/paraplegic to spar with or possibly fight, if there is anyone out there give me a shout!!

There must be someone out there, i have backing from jeff lawson and i currently train under trevor birmingham, this could open doors for many disabled people wanting to get into mma!!


----------

